# Offer some suggestions for a new driver



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a vehicle in the next month or two. Here's hoping that you may have some suggestions of what kind of vehicles that would fit the bill. I'm not asking for ads pulled from the paper, just general suggestions as to what would be good to look for (Manufacturer, Make, Model, Year). Thanks.

Stipulations:
- Under $5000 (preferably <$3000) in Canadian funds
- Comfortable passenger space (4 tall/fat guys on a 6 hour drive, avoiding ridiculous leg cramps)
- Reliable (pref. no Fords). I understand that the cost and age will dictate a certain level of wear related repair nonetheless.
- Fairly safe (no Pintoesque exploding tanks)
- Not underpowered (safely matching 70km/h traffic from a short yield lane)
- Gas is not too much of a worry (exceptions: ridiculous super-charged V8's)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You might try a mid-90's Subaru - either Forester or Legacy. Mazda's from those years are good and cheap too. They might be a wee-small if the guys are really tall. Fat shouldn't be a problem. :laugh: If you get a wagon you might even have room for some stuff.

Avoid Dodge too.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

jonharris said:


> - Comfortable passenger space (4 tall/fat guys on a 6 hour drive, avoiding ridiculous leg cramps)


Might want to look at a minivan. Their practically dime-a-dozen.


----------



## PandaHater (May 26, 2005)

*how bout..*

Mid 90's Lincoln Town Car, But a mini-van sounds good too...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't hit anything with the car! :grin:


----------

